

Show HN: Post a web form to HipChat - jgowans
http://bitbucket.aerobatic.com/blog/aerobatic-express-request-proxy.html

======
fiatjaf
A somewhat-related idea: posting web forms to Trello
[http://boardthreads.com/](http://boardthreads.com/)

------
fiatjaf
There's a lot of text in there. Seems complicated (I haven't actually read it
since I don't use HipChat).

